# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ (4) هلال كادوقلي(2)

## مصعب علي

*بسم الله بدينا 
في افتتاح الدوري الممتاز علي استاد كادوقلي عصرا
منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*2 صفر  ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اليوم
منتصرين باذن الله
قل أعوذ برب الفلق
*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*بدات ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*التشكيلة:

الزومة طارق مختار سفاري الباشا
النفطي لاسانا سعيد وارقو 
عبد الحميد السعودي و ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*منقولة وين ياصفوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جماعه الحكايه شنو ؟؟؟
مافى أى خبر !!
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*دايرين الاولاد ديل يدوهم درس لا ينسى خاصة وانو الجلافيط حيمرقو الهداف من الافيال الليلة
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*يااخوانا الكورة منقولة علي اي من القنوات الرياضية
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*بدات المباراة قبل 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*قووووووووووووون في الدقيقة 6 لايداهور
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ويييين يا بكرى
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*http://www.qassimy.com/game/game/159...اف_ام_100.html
*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*1 / صفر 
للمريخ احرزو ايداهور في الدقيقة 6
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*قوووووووووووووووووون للنفطي في الدقيقة 15
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*fm 104
http://www.sportsfm104.com/
*

----------


## az3d

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*مانتلفت يعني
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وإلى الأمام منتصرين بإذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها ورونا  الحاصل شنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## Ahmed Tyfor

*النتيجة 2/صفر 
ايداهور والنفطى من ركلة حرة
المباراة على fm104
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اذاعتنا حقيرة صوت زي السجم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*منتصرييييييييييييييييييين بإذن الله ... الله اكبر الله اكبر ....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله وقت جا القون التانى قلت ليهم بلا حقنة بلا ملاريا ....دا دواى و بس
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها القون التالت جابوه ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*حافظ دور
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*شباب واقفين مالكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*25 دقيقة ولا زالت 2/0
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مهاجم كادقلى ضيع قون المذيع قال ( يا راجل )
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ده الكلام القلناه امس كبع في نص الراس بلا رحمة ، والله ريحتونا وريحتو جلافيط كادوقلي وغير خمسة ما بنقبل
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*عاوزين نديهم هزيمة كبيرة السنه الفاتت عاملين درنو معانا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*شنو ياشباب بقينا نرجف من الحمـــــــــــــــــــــام الميت بتاع الممتاز ولا شنو دايرين ترجفونا
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*وارغو مالاعب ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*عوقه النفطي التافهيين
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لاعبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن خشن شديد والحكم قاعد يتفرج ابوهو ده تحكيم
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها اذاعة السجم قطعت عندي تاني
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*الله يستر على النفطي
دايرين يعوقو اولادنا
الجلافيط شكيتهم لي الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عودة النفطى بعد العلاج
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النفطي مصاب يكونو موصنهم الجلافيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط الكبار
*

----------


## وهبة

*يا شباب ....الكورة منقولة ويييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اجابة لو سمحتو
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*حكام عواليق عاوزين حسم
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها  الجديد شنوووو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*كرت اصفر لعبد الحميد عشان نضم مع الحكم
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*خلاص الحكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــام بدو الحرب بقوة عين عجيبة
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*قون لهلال كادقلى
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*نتمنى انو المريخ يرجع بسرعة...
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بطاقة حمراء لاداهور
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مامعقولة والله ده الكلام المابنفع زاتو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بطاقة صفراء لللاعب وارغو
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الحكام شغالين من اول مباراة يعني
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*لم نصل الاسبوع الرابع اكون كل اللاعبيين موقوفين
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ايداهور طردو لي شنو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياخوانا السبب شنو قال تحدث مساعدو وجا طردو
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*هلال كادقلي يحرز هدف الله يستر وما يتكرر السنة الفاتت
كنا متقدمين بي هدفين اتعادلو في الزمن الاضافي
                        	*

----------


## Ahmed Tyfor

*طرد ايداهور والنتيجة 2/1 الدقيقة 44
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحكم ده قاصدنا عديييل كده ويجب عدم السكوت على هذه المهازل 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*انتهاء الشوط الاول...
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*انتها الشوط الاول 2/1
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل -الحكام زودوها كتيييييييييييير ما تخلونا نضطر للخروج عن قانون اللعب النظيف
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*ربنا يستر من الحكم والجلافيط

يجب علي كاربوني الحفاظ علي التقدم اهم شي الثلاثة نقاط
*

----------


## kramahmad

*بعد دا الكلام مابنفع الا ندى قرصه في الاضان
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الامور ما شة كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*ضربة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*ضربة جزاء لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لاسانا يحرز الهدف الثالث للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اضربوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووهم التحكيم والتنجيم
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## najma

*تمااااااااااااااااااااااااام قون تالت
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بطاقة حمراء لللاعب وارغو...والله دى حكاية
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*لاسانا من ضرب جزاء
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*طرد  وارغو برضو
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
دخلت المنتدى مع القون
*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*الحكم يطرد وارغو الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها ياخواااااااااااااااااااااانا دي يحلوها كيف
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كدا مطرودين اتنييييييييييييييين الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مسألة التحكيم دي لو المجلس ما أخد فيها وقفة كبيرة حكايتنا استحمت
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*النتيجة مضمونة في الجيب
لكن الله يستر من الكروت
يجب ان يلعب اللاعبين ببرود اعصاب
بعيداً عن الشد لكي نتجنب الكروت
لان الحكم مامضمون نهائي
ممكن في اقل مخالفة يمنح اي لاعب كرت

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*متماسكين لكن الله يستر اللياقة ما تخزلهم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده مالو شغال فينا طرد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله النتيجة دي مع التحكيم ده الله يستر ساي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المشكلة المذيع ما بديك السبب بس كرت احمر ويسكت
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مهاجمين كويس والله عيني باردة
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*صدقوني لما كتبت هذا الكلام لم اعرف كرت واغو
اهو شفتو ياصفوة الحكام كيف بتعاملوا مع الزعيم
يجب ان لاتمر هذه المباراة من غير اتخاذ موقف
يستحيل واغو النجم الخلوق ان يرتكب مخالفة تستحق كرت
خلي يجي يطردو في كادقلي
لاعب مبلغ تسجيلو يبني مدينة كادقلي كلها
عفن تحكيم ليس الا
*

----------


## africanu

*الله ستر ماطرد لينا النفطي كمان
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*جابو التاني في الدقيقة 11
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*هدف الثانى لهلال كادقلى...الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اوووووووووووووووووووف جابو التاني
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المشكلة المريخ مهاجم وناقص
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*الهلال يحرز الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حافظ ده الكبكبة ليهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*دي ما حصلت في تاريخ المريخ اكيد في شى غلط
                        	*

----------


## najma

*هلال كادقلي جاب التاني
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*ربنا يستر يشباب وخاصة الزعيم ناقص لاعبين
*

----------


## africanu

*احمد النجومي اكبر جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربع ساعة والله الليلة الله يمرقنا ساي
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله الكلام دا عيب 
دي شنو الفضايح دي
حكام ديل ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا اخواااااااااااااااااانا المريخ ده محـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب محارب محارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سعيد السعودي ظوووووووووووووووووووووووووط
الرابع
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*ققققووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*قوووووووووووووووووون للمريخ الهدف الرابع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الهدف الرابع سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحكم جلفوط والفريق اللاعب ضدنا جلفوط النتيجه تكون شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اه النجومي اطرد لينا تاني لاعب
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الرابع 
والله أبطال
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المريخ يهزم التحكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــم ده الكلاممممممممممم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*احمد النجومي ... احمد النجومي ... احمد النجومي ...
قابلناك بالله ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النجومي الجلفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله ستر
دقت في العارضة
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اسي بطرد ليككم لاعب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اللهم عليك بكل من يظلم المريخ ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*20 دقيقة والله لسه باقي كتير ربنــــــــــــــــــا يوفقهم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ربنا موجود وعلى الظالم
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*اكبر جلفووووووووووووووووط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النجومي المرض شغال اصفر في ناس كادقلي
واحمر مع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ياخد بيدهم والله اللعيبة ماقصروا لكن الحكم المرتشي خلينا لي الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فريق بهزم 24 مرة في الدوري الممتاز للموسمين عايز يقيف ضد المريخ ...
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الزمن كيف يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*طارق مختار مصاب كده المريخ بي 8 بس
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*النجومى الجلفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووط
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*جلفوط من ماجابو الربراب رئيس بقى بتاع رشاوي
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*قربت خلاص
لكن الحكام الفيهم اتعرفت
واصلهم معروفين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 25 من الشوط التاني
المريخ 4 -جلافيط كادقلي 2
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها المباراة ماشه كيف
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*يارب الهدف الخامس والسادس
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*مريخنا عظيم رغم التحكيم والجلافيط الهمة يا شباب محنة وتزول
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تبقت 20 دقيقة والمريخ متماسك
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*لكن اذاعاتنا السودانية زي حكامنما
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الزعيم قاهر التنجيم والتحكيم ولن نفوتها ليك يا نجومي يا جلفوط يا حاقد
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الله كريم وخليهم اجونا في القلعة عشان ياخده عشرة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مصعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب الله يخليك
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*قربببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*والله انا مبسوط الاولاد ديل رجال
*

----------


## africanu

*ياسلام عليك ياحاج موت(مصعب عمر)
شغلك نضيف
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله الود ده مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مصعب الله يخليك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تبقى ربع ساعة لنهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 22 (22 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
reddish, متولى محمد, africanu, Ahmed Tyfor, محمدمناع, az3d, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, ابومحمد البركة, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, بكري الخواض, بكري عثمان, ياسر صديق, kramahmad, looly, najma, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, طارق حامد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*africanu, Ahmed Tyfor, Azmi shosh, ابومحمد البركة, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, بكري الخواض, kramahmad, looly, najma, عباس التنقر, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, كته 

ماشاء الله ياصفوة عيني بارده
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الله عليك يا مصعب...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

africanu, ahmed tyfor, azmi shosh, ابومحمد البركة, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, بكري الخواض, kramahmad, looly, najma, عباس التنقر, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, كته 

ماشاء الله ياصفوة عيني بارده



عينك باردة يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله يا افريكانو الملاريا طارت
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*نجم الدين يتسعد للدخوووول
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*عاوزين قوووووون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*احمد النجومي
ربنا شافك ياجلفوط ماكانت الكوره في استاد المريخ

خروج موسي الزومه !!!!!!!!!!!!!! دخول نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*خروج موسى الزومة
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*اولاد والله لو اتغلبو 10 رجال 
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*خروج موسى الزومة ودخول نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله يا افريكانو الملاريا طارت



 
حبيبنا اياس
هههههههههههههههههاااااي
كورة المريخ احسن علاج
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها ياشبااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مبسسسسسسسسسوط انا مبسسسسسسسوط
ياسلام علي روح المريخ الرجعت
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*لازم نطالب بحكام اجانب في المباريات المهمة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 40 من الشوط التاني
سودان المريخ 4-جلافيط كادقلي 2
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*كلما طردو واحد نجيب واحد
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الدوري دا ماعاوزين نخسر نقطه واحده
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*بدل الزومة
الله يثبتكم يا رجال
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*africanu, Ahmed Tyfor, محمدمناع, az3d, Azmi shosh, ابومحمد البركة, احمد جبريل, اسماعيل, بكري الخواض, بكري عثمان, kramahmad, looly, najma, عباس التنقر, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, طارق حامد

التحية لكم يا صفوه....
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*دية هسي يفهوما كيف طرد اثنين مهاجمين من الزعيم ؟
*

----------


## africanu

*مشرف زكريا ده
مفروط ادوهو كرد ومعاهو كف كمان
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المريخ يهزم التحكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم قبل الهلافييييييييييييييييييييييط 
اديهم تانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 10 دقايق خليها 4
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*4 دقائق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها باقي كم دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## متولى محمد

*:a7rjtne:    ياحكم بى  9   وبعد الكروت وخراب البيوت من الممتاز ما ح نفوت        :ANSmile32::ANSmile32::ANSmile32:
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الزمن الاضافى 4 دقايق و الدقيقة حسى 44 من الشوط التانى ...شوفو الجلفوط دا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*25 مليون دخل الكورة
فعلا المريخ عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*خلاص هانت بقينا نخاف من الطرد
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله اولادنا رجال عملوا العليهم وزيادة التحية لهم فرداً فرداً 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*هم رامين لبعيد عاوزين الهداف يكون جلفوط لكن هيهات
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله أحمــــــــــــــــــــــد النجومـــــــــــــــــــي ده ما فضل الا يشيلها بي يدو يجيبا قون مرضنا الله يمرضو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*راجى دخل بدل عبد الحميد السعودى..
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أولادنا أبطال
هزموا الهلال وحكام الهلال
*

----------


## najma

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*فضل 3 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دا الكلام يا كربووني
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النجومي ياجلفوط
(جلفوط بالجيم ههههههاي)
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*بالتوفيق لراجي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الانسحاب سيحفظ لنا هيبتانا
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*فضل  دقيقة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*فضل دقيقة واحدة لنهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 26 (23 عضو و 3 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, متولى محمد, africanu, Ahmed Tyfor, محمدمناع, az3d, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, ابومحمد البركة, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, بكري الخواض, بكري عثمان, faras*, ياسر صديق, kramahmad, looly, najma, reddish, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, طارق حامد 

ماشاء الله وجلسة في الحرم ياشباب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مليون تحية لصفوة كادقلي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحمدلله عودة الروح القتالية للاعبين ...
ربنا يحفظكم يا شباب ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت تلاتة داقائق
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووووووك
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك هزيمة التحكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــم
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*كاربوني صرح من امس قال بغلب كتير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*رغم التحكيم مريخنا عظيم
*

----------


## africanu

*السجم ده راجي شنو
انهي الكورة
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*انتهت المباراة الف مبرووووووووك للمريخ على الرغم من ظلم هذا الجلفوووووووووووووووووط الكبير....
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا شبااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك للمريخ الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الانسحاب سيحفظ لنا هيبتانا



 وانا معاك يا رياض لكن يا اخوي هيبتانا ده شنو يا اخوي مالك كنت بترجف ولا شنو هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## متولى محمد

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك الرباعية يا مريخاب :fal::fal::fal::fal::fal:          اربعة طلقات فى الهوى دى سااااااااااااااااكت كية لى اخوانا     ( سلامتك يا النفطى سحروك )
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*مريخ يهزم حكام الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبرووووووووووووك مباراة مفيدة فايدة كبيرة لو يعلم هذا النجومي الغيب ما كان فضح نفسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*مبرووووووووووك للصفوة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الف مبرووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله الحكم دا خساره الاسم فيه كان يسمو احمد الجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عودة الروح للمريخ
مبروك ياصفوة
بداية ذي العسل
كل من شاركنا البوست له من الف تحية
(:1 (18): الدور علي منو)
                        	*

----------


## yahiaginawi

*شكرا علي النقل الحي يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ههههههههههههههههه والله الليلة عجبونيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـي الاولاد ديل
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كل الشكر ليكم يا صفوووة
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*عادت روح المريخ
والله لايهمني بعد الان ان ضاع الدوري
مبروك عودت الروح مبروك الروح مبروك الروح
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاربي مسالة التحكيم دي ح تمر سااااااااااااااااااي كده والله اكان مرت ابشركم ح تشوفو عجب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يعنى الليله ثآآآآآبت يا أفريكانو مافى رجفه !!
*

----------


## africanu

*صفوة كادقلي
مليوووون تحية
جلافيط كادوقلي
مليوووووون ................ (افهموها براكم)
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

عادت روح المريخ
والله لايهمني بعد الان ان ضاع الدوري
مبروك عودت الروح مبروك الروح مبروك الروح



فعلا يامناع
عادت الروح لجسد المريخ
ياهو ده المريخ
                        	*

----------


## welli

*الف مليون مبروك المباراة 
ولا نامت اعين الحاقدييييييييييييين
*

----------


## متولى محمد

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك الرباعية يا مريخاب   اربعة طلقات فى الهوى دى سااااااااااااااااكت كية لى اخوانا     ( سلامتك يا النفطى سحروك )
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*مبروك لكل الصفوة
ولاعزاء للجلافيط والحكام
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الف مبروك الفوز 
الدوام ما اداني فرصة نحضر المباراة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يعنى الليله ثآآآآآبت يا أفريكانو مافى رجفه !!



 
هههههههههههههههههههاااااااي
الحبيب الابيض
اخوك ثابت وكمان كنار
شعرنا بروح المريخ
عشان كده تاني كبكبة(نهي)
                        	*

----------

